# Forum > MMO Trading Market > Final Fantasy XIV Buy Sell Trade > [Selling] ⚔️ Cheap FFXIV Powerleveling, Raids, Mounts, Tomes and Items ⚔️

## ultimaxx

Please feel free to send us a PM
or leave a message on this thread if you have any questions.
You can also chat with us by adding our Skype using the button below.






EpicNPC Feedbacks (25+): PlayerArmory
PlayerAuctions Feedbacks (1069+): My Reputation - PlayerAuctions


Discounts will be given for multiple classes / orders.
Please let us know what you need so we can give you a quote.











Please feel free to send us a PM
or leave a message on this thread if you have any questions.
You can also chat with us by adding our Skype using the button below.

----------


## laumotor

Your services including JP server (aegis) or not ?If yes mind to pm me your prize list of ex mount,tank mount and firebird mount,thanks.

----------


## ultimaxx

Sent you a pm.

----------

